# Buying Fireworks



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

Are there any shops / stores in Paphos where I can buy fireworks? 

Are there any restrictions on Fireworks in Cyprus?

I bought some amazing Fireworks for New Years Eve last year in Serbia, and I am hoping to do the same here.

Thanks all

Zach


----------

